# Quarry: The Complete First Season Giveaway Contest



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

* Home Theater Shack and HBO are pleased to announce yet another Giveaway Contest. We are proud to offer HTS members a chance to win a Blu-ray review copy of HBO’s Quarry: The Complete First Season. This thrilling action drama set in the South during the 1970s centers on the character Mac Conway, a US Service member returning home from a second tour in Vietnam. Mac turns to the dark side and is tempted by a lucrative offer from a criminal involved in a network of killing and corruption. Needless to say, this makes life interesting for Mac and his wife, Joni.*

Many thanks to the kind folks at HBO and our Film Critic Extraordinaire Mike Edwards for making this Giveaway Contest possible.

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: * Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *February 1, 2017*) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered! If you do not live within the Continental U.S., you can still enter (but must provide a valid U.S. address or pay for a U.S.-based forwarding service).

The contest runs from February 7, 2017 through 8AM EST February 14, 2017 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on February 7, 2017). Rules and Regulations are subject to change without notification.

Feel free to discuss this contest below!


----------

